# Extension ladder length question



## Ed G (Apr 5, 2011)

I need to buy a ladder to clean my gutters several times each year and am not sure which length I should get. 
My house is a 2-story colonial with 8' ceilings and approx. 22" from ground to 1st floor- so maybe 22ft from ground to gutter?. I'd like to use a stabilizer such that is rests on the roof (just above gutters) because there are too many windows and shutters in the way. I don't want to lean the ladder directly against the gutters.
I can't tell whether I need a 24ft or 28ft.
Thanks for your help!


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

24’ won’t do it you need the 28’ this is the stabilizer I prefer. The one they show on the right side of the page for $30 are a PITA.
http://www.doitbest.com/Ladder+Stab...ner+Ladder-model-AC78-doitbest-sku-779946.dib


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

If you cover the gutters with a guard, you won't need to clean them more then once every 3 years or so. If the house is surrounded by needle bearing trees, a little less.
HD has a guard with a screen covering the small holes. It does a good job even with needles. Case of 25, 3 ft sections was about $45.00.


----------



## Ed G (Apr 5, 2011)

Ron6519 said:


> If you cover the gutters with a guard, you won't need to clean them more then once every 3 years or so.


Good point about the gutter screens. I've heard mixed reviews on all varieties, but think I'll get a couple sections to try out this year and hopefully reduce the cleaning frequency.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

Get a sturdy ladder at that height. THe Werner Black-Tip can't be beat.

Only 56#. http://www.industrialladder.com/productDetails.do?productID=2782

Some Hardware type places will let you try some for comparison. The Red, green, yellow tipped ladders for instance can be very wobbly and scary at 20'. THe black tip will feel as sturdy as a staircase.


----------



## Ed G (Apr 5, 2011)

kwikfishron said:


> 24’ won’t do it you need the 28’ this is the stabilizer I prefer. The one they show on the right side of the page for $30 are a PITA.
> http://www.doitbest.com/Ladder+Stab...ner+Ladder-model-AC78-doitbest-sku-779946.dib


That stabilizer looks more secure (attaches to 2 rungs). What makes the other a PITA?


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

The one in the link is Werner's Kwik-Klik. Easy on, easy off, and can be dismantled for storage. No tools needed.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Ed G said:


> Good point about the gutter screens. I've heard mixed reviews on all varieties, but think I'll get a couple sections to try out this year and hopefully reduce the cleaning frequency.


I've gone through about 6 different varieties over the years. I put the latest version on in 1992. It's been on the house for 19+ years. I clean the gutters every 3-4 years. Last year I noticed a few cracks in some of them. I'll replace them next spring.
The first 6 months in the house I had to clean the gutters 3 or 4 times due to all the trees.


----------



## Ed G (Apr 5, 2011)

Ron6519 said:


> I've gone through about 6 different varieties over the years. I put the latest version on in 1992. It's been on the house for 19+ years. I clean the gutters every 3-4 years. Last year I noticed a few cracks in some of them. I'll replace them next spring.
> The first 6 months in the house I had to clean the gutters 3 or 4 times due to all the trees.


Ron,
Are THESE the ones you're talking about? I saw them in the store and thought they looked pretty nice.


----------



## OhioHomeDoctor (Sep 27, 2011)

Ron6519 said:


> I've gone through about 6 different varieties over the years. I put the latest version on in 1992. It's been on the house for 19+ years. I clean the gutters every 3-4 years. Last year I noticed a few cracks in some of them. I'll replace them next spring.
> The first 6 months in the house I had to clean the gutters 3 or 4 times due to all the trees.


You should not of cut all your trees down...


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Ed G said:


> Ron,
> Are THESE the ones you're talking about? I saw them in the store and thought they looked pretty nice.


Yes, those are the ones.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

OhioHomeDoctor said:


> You should not of cut all your trees down...


What are you referring to?


----------



## Oh-Fudge (Sep 1, 2011)

Not to hijack here, but ladder tip colors mean something? I thought they were just ornamental. What do the colors mean?

Also, FWIW, I live in the woods and have the screen type gutter covers and they still get clogged with leaves and debris. I clean twice a year and still end up with plants growing in the silt that collects in my gutters. Plus, when the screens are covered in leaves the water just goes right over them to the ground. I'm not saying they don't help, but when you have lots of trees nothing is going to keep your gutters perfectly clean. Fortunately, I live in a one story ranch and can reach my gutters by climbing on the roof with my Little Giant ladder


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

The colors have to do with identifying weight restrictions, service use, etc. 
Climb a 300# rated Blacktip fully extended to 40' and then try a red tip, for instance in it's closed position and the difference will be evident. Extend it any and plan on a balancing act as it wobbles around under you. The wobble will fell like 1' to 2' swings!

Oh, I forgot, the feet have must better positioning positions with a blacktip and better grip than you'l ever find on the others. And, it snaps apart easily if you only need 1/2 a ladder, and easily back together. Like their Kwik-Klik.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

tinner666 said:


> The colors have to do with identifying weight restrictions, service use, etc.
> Climb a 300# rated Blacktip fully extended to 40' and then try a red tip, for instance in it's closed position and the difference will be evident. Extend it any and plan on a balancing act as it wobbles around under you. The wobble will fell like 1' to 2' swings!
> 
> Oh, I forgot, the feet have must better positioning positions with a blacktip and better grip than you'l ever find on the others. And, it snaps apart easily if you only need 1/2 a ladder, and easily back together. Like their Kwik-Klik.


tinner, is this a specific manufacturer designated rating? I'm used to seeing ratings on a ladder based on weight, not color.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

I've known this for so long, I didn't know the exact specs of coding. I knew OSHA just glanced at a site to see violations. I know enough to stay off reds, greens, yellows. 

Have one break on you once and you really notice! I did. A bare 1/4" of metal snagged long enough for me to get off one that broke 32' up. 

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080509130140AAivjdP


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

tinner666 said:


> I've known this for so long, I didn't know the exact specs of coding. I knew OSHA just glanced at a site to see violations. I know enough to stay off reds, greens, yellows.
> 
> Have one break on you once and you really notice! I did. A bare 1/4" of metal snagged long enough for me to get off one that broke 32' up.
> 
> http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080509130140AAivjdP


This seems like gibberish. Is there any reason you can't simply answer the question?


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

Louisville instituted the color coding of ladders to indicate at a glance it's ANSI rating. All the others followed suit.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

*Louisville Ladders**: *A relative newcomer to the ladder business, Louisville rode the wave of post-war building, becoming one of America’s pre-eminent ladder manufacturers. Louisville has maintained its healthy market share by producing extremely high quality aluminum and fiberglass ladders and other “climbing products” priced for homeowners and hard-working tradesmen. Looking around a big jobsite, the casual observer will see at least as many Louisville ladders, especially their fiberglass designs as most of the other brands combined. Staying true to its core business, Louisville has not developed new products; instead, it has improved upon existing designs, making them safer, more reliable, and considerably more durable. Among their simpler-is-much-better innovations, Louisville was first in the industry to color-code its ladders according to their weight ratings, so that an orange always meets one ANSI standard, a green always meets another, and a yellow meets a third.
*Little Giant Ladders**: *The original, the most popular, and probably still the best multi-ladder, the Little Giant functions as a step-ladder, extension ladder, multi-level ladder, and work platform. Made of sturdy aircraft quality aluminum and outfitted with excellent hardware, the Little Giant has become the ladder-of-choice for many dedicated do-it-yourselfers, because it does the work of three or four different ladders, yet it folds-up and stores easily on a single hook or single shelf in the garage. Originally imported from Germany, Little Giants now are manufactured in the United States by Wing Enterprises, who purchased all the rights, licenses, and patents for the products. Since Wing has taken over design and production of Little Giants, the family-owned company has expanded and diversified the product line, offering a wider variety of lengths and weight ratings while preserving the best features of the original design. Wing also has developed a complete line of Little Giant accessories, many of which make the ladders safer or expand the range of their uses.
*The Ultimate Ladder**: *Made infamous in a typically loud infomercial hosted by Billy Mays, The Ultimate Ladder was a very poor and frighteningly inexpensive imitation of the Little Giant. No longer available from its original supplier, The Ultimate Ladder once in a while appears on e-bay or other auction sites. Made of aluminum and rated to support very little weight, The Ultimate Ladder duplicates all the other multi-ladders’ positions and functions, but it probably has more value as a post-modern _object d’art _than as a real ladder.
*Werner and Keller Ladders**: *Considered the best in the industry, Werner ladders have earned a reputation for quality and value. Originally in the business of floor coverings and moldings, the Werner family perfected aluminum “extrusions” and adapted their processes when, during the post-war building boom, the demand for “climbing products” inspired the Werners to produce “end products” as well as raw materials. Known for their safety and durability, Werner ladders set the standards for step-ladders and extension ladders. In addition to making their ladders from their patented materials, the Werners invented and patented the safest and most durable rung joints, so that professionals trust Werner ladders to protect and support them even under extreme working conditions.
In 1999, the Werner Company purchased Keller Ladder’s manufacturing and distribution facilities, merging the two industry leaders into the unrivalled industry leader. The company elected to keep the two different product names, because their lines complemented one another: in the same way Werner dominated the aluminum ladder market, Keller dominated the market in fiberglass and wooden ladders. Acquisition of Keller gave Werner a full line of “climbing products,” all built to the company’s high standards for quality, safety, and durability.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

As you can see, I'm a big fan of Werner blacktips. All the others are off brands, or off colored ones I cut into pieces to use as hook ladders in my daily life. These are about 1/2 of my ladder stock.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

"Tinner666"
Impressive!! 
I'm under-going "Ladder Envy"!! 

rossfingal


----------



## Oh-Fudge (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow! Thanks, I learned something today (and that is no easy task :wink.


----------

